# Had my 1st Colonoscopy done



## sprite8 (Jul 21, 2001)

Yesterday I had my first colonoscopy done. I came to this board to see if I should go ahead having not experienced one before, and decided on the huge positive response that I would. Unfortunately my experience was unpleasant and if I can help it I won't be there having it done again







My results were all clear thank goodness







The Picolax made me clear my system out oh my god 15 times on the loo, was I sore!







The sedative didn't take effect until they had nearly completed the colonoscopy, I was woozy but not asleep so I felt it all, and yes I did find it painful







I saw my insides on tv in colour but quickly shut my eyes again







Despite my experience if you have a problem and you need to get it checked out please go for a colonoscopy, it only took 30mins and have the sedation done, I think it would have been worse without it. The camera didn't hurt, it was the air that is puffed inside you to enable the Dr to see what is there that caused severe colic like pain. Afterwards be prepared to sound like a whoopee cushion until the air has left you


----------



## Guest (Jul 21, 2002)

Why do we hear of so many unpleasant colonoscopies in the UK? How is the procedure or anathesia different I wonder?


----------



## sprite8 (Jul 21, 2001)

Hi I think it's because they did not allow enough time for the sedation to take effect, if they had I would've been out of it and not experienced the pain that I did. There were several other patients waiting to have colonoscopies done and as it only takes 30mins to perform, it's seemed a case of rush one out, rush one in. The sedation we're given is a muscle relaxant it is not a general anaesethic or a local anaesethic. I have a nicely bruised hand from the canula going in because he was banging my vein to get it up and then the needle really hurt when it went in I was very nervous of what they would find and of the procedure itself. The nurse who took my details beforehand explained exactly what would be going on, and forewarned me that it would be painful as the camera went round the corners and with the air being puffed into me-and she wasn't wrong! I guess I will have to read the board a bit more to find out what USA colonoscopies are like and how they differ. By the way I suffer from IBS-constipation type but the Picolax really did clear my system through, despite the fact that I had a longstanding blockage-it's not there anymore!


----------



## carolauren (Mar 14, 2002)

I think it's barbaric they gave you nothing but a muscle relaxant.







There's no reason these tests have to be painful. I had Versed (similar to Valium) and Demerol. No pain whatsoever. There's no way I would allow them to do a colonoscopy on me without adequate meds!


----------



## ncottle (Nov 28, 2001)

They probably didn't wait long enough for you to become sedated. However whatever they gave me worked so quickly I didn't even realize anything until I was waking up and it was "all over". I don't know why the medical profession is getting to be such a rush, rush, rush thing--so sad but true. I took my mom to have a small skin cancer removed from her hand. I was in the room with her and so help me they gave her this shot to numb the location. The dr. laid the needle down and picked up the scalpel and I kept thinking it can't be numb yet--and he started "cutting" and it was not numb yet, which was of course very painful. It was hard to just sit there. I hate going to doctors. It has become something else for sure.


----------



## ncottle (Nov 28, 2001)

I believe that is also what I had Gasgirl.


----------



## Guest (Jul 22, 2002)

Yep, thats what I have always had each time...Versed and Demerol.goood stuff.


----------



## dolphinrose (Jun 24, 2002)

Hi,Newish here. Had a sigmoidoscopy last tuesday, never again, wouldn't have survived a colonoscopy. They asked me if I wanted sedation,I said yes as knew I was very nervous. Had an endoscopy first,that was ok althouth choked half to death and couldn't see as room was dark enough and light from endoscope really dazzaled me. Didn't feel in the slightest sedated. Before I'd stoped choking from endoscope they started on sig.,nearly died. I pleaded with them to stop fought with 3doctors/nurses. Remember them telling someone to close door so next patients wouldn't hear!! Also started hyperventilating. They took 3biopsies from bowel none from stomach even though they said bottom of tum inflammed as was bowel(though they said that could have been from enema)When came out nurse asked had I felt whole thing which I had. Was not slightest bit dopey,only stayed lying as was still hyerventilating and prob in shock. After hour when leaving another nurse asked me if I remembered tests!!No one else there seemed to have pain during procedure or else forgot after.At least it's over now, though never having done again. Can't understand why they don't give pain-killers,surely a sedative if it works only makes you less capable of fighting!!!


----------



## AMcCall (Oct 3, 2000)

My first few colonoscopies were wonderful...I didn't feel a thing for those. But I had a colonoscopy earlier today, and had quite a bit of pain







I also had Versed and Demerol. I just never felt like I went completely 'out' like I did with my other ones. I did alright until he rounded the twists and turns in there, but those were really uncomfortable. Very crampy. They said they kept giving me more and more, but it just never put me completely to sleep. **BIG NOTE HERE THOUGH*** I was told that the reason these meds didn't work well for me was because I had been taking Excedrin PM quite often as a sleep aid. They said that taking this reduces the effects of the sedation meds... I won't be taking anymore over-the-counter sleep aids unless it is just absolutely necessary, because I don't want my next experience to be like this one was. It wasn't HORRIBLE, and I wouldn't let it keep me from getting another one. But it was, ummmmmm, unpleasant. That's a nice enough word, Heehee







I never slept at all in recovery. All the patients around me were snoring, and there I was wide awake. I was awake from the time they wheeled me out of the colonoscopy room. Never did go to sleep. So that was kinda weird. I'm hoping if I don't take anymore sleep aids, that I won't have that problem next time. Please don't let the pain keep you from getting the test done... It would be terrible for there to be something seriously wrong, and it gets overlooked because you didn't have the colonoscopy. My experience today, although not a pleasant one, was not so bad that I wouldn't have another one done. Just my 2 cents worth







I'm sorry that you had pain during your procedure. I can honestly say, after today's colonoscopy, that I know how you feel!!


----------



## snugglesgirl (Jun 3, 2002)

I had the same Gasgirl. It was awake during some of it but not enough to bug me. I think I woke up everytime I felt it hurt. Then I would say something stupid to them and fall out again. It was a breeze. The worst part was drinking that #### before.Deb


----------



## carolauren (Mar 14, 2002)

You got that right, snugglesgirl. Like drinking salty phlegm. GAAK! I only got half of it down before I got dry heaves. And I was crying every time I went to the bathroom after a couple of hours because my bum burned so bad. After all that, the test was a breeze!


----------



## Guest (Jul 28, 2002)

I've had five colonoscopies over the years, and drinking the Golytely prep always made me gag. Someone on this board suggested swishing my mouth with Sprite or white soda (and spitting it out) between glasses of the Golytely. I was amazed that it seemed to take away that awful gaggy feeling, and I tolerated the stuff so much better. Just a suggestion.


----------



## JanieJo (Oct 18, 1999)

Eve, I had a sigmoidoscopy too and it was extremely uncomfortable - no pain killers at all. Then they had to rush me to the bathroom (which wasn't even in the same room)to "empty out" and I had poop running down my leg - never again. The colonoscopy, however, I was completely out for, but the prep was much, much worse. I also had 3 days of memory loss (maybe too much anesthesia). Still, I'd rather do the colonoscopy again, which I will in another 5 years since mine was clear. There's colon CA in my family, so I'd rather go through anything just to know.


----------



## bookworm_227 (Feb 28, 2002)

Forget it. I'm waiting until I can swallow a camera or something in the comfort of my own home. I'm in enough pain without the doctors inflicting more on me.


----------



## alongtin (Jul 30, 2002)

Amen.


----------

